# refineries



## Anonymous (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm looking for a refinery that will take approx. 2.5 tons of high end circuit boards. I,ve heard of one in Montana that is not a big rip (just a small one) can anyone enlighten me.

finger


----------



## teabone (Aug 7, 2009)

Try Republic Metals Corp. There right down the road from you in Miami.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 8, 2009)

Wherever you go make sure you're up to speed on sampling and witnessing your material, and have comparison quotes from all companies before you ship the material.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 8, 2009)

4metals said:


> Wherever you go make sure you're up to speed on sampling and witnessing your material



Damn. You sure make that sound easy. Might as well throw in assaying.


----------

